# General > Business >  Local rogue builder to appear on BBC How Safe is Your House?

## NewsBot

The Caithness Business Index has posted the following article:

*Local rogue builder to appear on BBC How Safe is Your House?*

[IMG][/IMG]
A local Highland builder is to appear in a new BBC rogue trader consumer programme entitled "How Safe is Your House?"   Norman Hughes (recently trading as: Caledonian Roofing and Building and Driveline Paving) has been carrying out shoddy paving work at extortionate prices and ignoring warnings from trading standards officers.  To alert consumers, Highland Council trading standards officers seized the opportunity to be featured in a primetime slot for BBC One's How safe is your house? programme.   [Read Full Article]

----------

